# Home FTP auf XP einrichten!



## One-Take-Watson (8. November 2004)

Hi, habe mal ne Frage: Wie kann ich unter XP deppensicher ein ein Home FTP einrichten, auf den ich Daten geflasht bekommen kann?


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. November 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q="windows+FTP+Server"

Ich empfehle Bulletproof, umfangreich in der Ausstattung, und zumindest meiner Auffassung nach auch Resourcenschonend , einmal durch alle einstellungen klicken und schon passts....
Idiotensicher gibt es nicht, ich kenne leute die würden nichtmal den Startknopf von Windows selbst finden
Möchte nicht wissen was da für daten mit FXP geschoben werden


----------



## One-Take-Watson (8. November 2004)

Alles klar, ich werde es mal versuchen.
Danke!


----------



## Stoik (10. November 2004)

Hi, würde dir http://www.bpftpserver.com/ empfehlen...


----------



## generador (10. November 2004)

ich würde serv-u empfehlen
finde es auch sehr einfach und auch mit der remote verwaltung sehr einfach
aber bulletproof ist auch nicht schlecht


----------

